# no fog this year....



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

even though i went and bought about $60 worth of cleaning fluid for all my machines...

running it through for about an hour... draning out the rest and letting them run dry......


went to go fire them up again....

pulled out the 7.... only 2 (2 of three of my ground foggers) actually worked..


one wont turn on any more... other three are clogged. i can hear the pump trying but no smoke.. not even a sputter or any liduid from the nozzle.


im at whits end... to think i just spent all the time to keep em clean and nice and fresh especially with that fluid.. 

and still yet they get clogged.... 

every other year when i didnt bother with the cleaning solution they worked fine... this year is not my year i guess...

looks like itll be a fogless halloween at my casa this year.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I never clean mine for this reason. My first year, I went through all the trouble, and the second year I had issues. For none following years I never clean them. I have 6 machines. I just fired four of them up a few minutes ago. Effortless and ready to roll. I feel your pain. Really I do.

For those machines that will not turn on, did you check the fuse?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Me neither...all my foggers are 8 plus years old and never clean them...just stored them with fluid in the tanks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

No cleaning here, not even a clear water flush. My oldest machine is 8+, never been cleaned and always works. I just leave a bit of fluid in the tank and make sure the cap is tight. Shame about your foggers - dig around inside them if you have time, you may find an easy fix. There's really not much that can go wrong with a fog machine.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mistake #1 letting them run dry


----------

